# Collecting trip



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Decided to go on a collecting trip today and probably again tomorrow. Hunting season starts Saturday and with my white beard, I don't go near the woods during November; looks too much like the white throat blaze or the tail of a white tail deer.
The neighbor gave me permission to go through their woods since they are having a solar farm put in and the area will be clear cut.
Had a pretty good haul. Several maple shanks which when smoothed and sanded will be bird's eye maple.
A really cool one-piece blank and a shank of yellow birch.
A couple of nice bits of ash. One with a decent root handle the other I'll probably add a handle.
A very cool piece of maple which had a sucker coming off the main root. This one will make a really nice rustic crook. There's some rot in the handle area but I think I can fix it with some wood hardener. There is also an area where it looks like a buck scraped his antlers and shredded the bark several years ago. It has healed into this really wild-looking scar.
Also decided to harvest a twisty experiment I started a few years ago. Turned out really nice, but it's going to be a bugger getting the wire out.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice hall dww2! I am going over to afriends a round Thanksgiving who has a about 30 pecan trees. Hurricane Sally damages a few last year that have not come back. Hope to get a good load. I am getting ready to cut down some crape myrtle branches in my yard but they will not be cured tell this time next year. The pecans have been drying in the feild for a year. But we have had Over 77 1/2 inches of rain so far this year and I not sure how dry any thing is.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow! 77 inches is nearly twice what we get in a year. Hope you find some good stuff!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We normally average + or - 65" a year. The 77 is at the airport. I have had about 81 in my gage.


----------

